# Akrapovic 35GTR titanium Exhaust systems available through TheGTRShop



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

after a very productive meeting with the Akrapovic Team we are now able to offer this exciting system directly to the 35GTR owner. if you read Dave Yu's post about this amazing system Im sure you can appreciate the sheer quality of the system and the amazing power it releases from your 35GTR. 

If you wish to order your new Akrapovic Titanium system then please contact me directly.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

That is some seriously good news, thank you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bhp said:


> That is some seriously good news, thank you


The initial supply is quite ltd. Having seen the workmanship that has gone into the system Im amazed they kept the price under the Jap versions I viewed last month when I visited MINES and POWERHOUSE who's systems I though were amazing. The Akropvic is £1000 less!!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i actually just went back to that David Yu thread to wet my appetite again! what prices are we looking at here Dave for a whole system including the y-pipe?

And what are the sound levels with this setup db wise compared to the standard system?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bhp said:


> i actually just went back to that David Yu thread to wet my appetite again! what prices are we looking at here Dave for a whole system including the y-pipe?
> 
> And what are the sound levels with this setup db wise compared to the standard system?


Hi

The EVO system is the one you are referring to and will be by far the popular choice i would say. The sounds db's run at an amazing 98db which is track day compliant with all Euro/UK circuits whilst still offering the stunning audiable soundtrack that the 'red blooded' wants to hear. I can deliver with 5 working days and the Evo System inc VAT and UK Mainland delivery is £4800. The Evo System comprises of

Titanium front link pipes with resonators
Titanium rear link pipe (larger diameter)
2 Titanium end mufflers
4 Titanium tail pipes

Hard facts

plus 17 bhp (at 6260 rpm)
plus 56.1 Nm (at 2600 rpm)
minus 17.3 KG.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

thank you for the info Dave


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

On my car, the results were even better than that and bear in mind I am comparing the Akrapovic with my Milltek Y-pipe and stock exhaust combo which is already MUCH freer flowing than a totally stock car as the Milltek does away with two silencers and two secondary cats!

hp gain at peak power: 24hp
max hp gain: about 30hp

tq gain at peak torque: 25lb.ft
max tq gain: about 37lb.ft










Pick up is also massively improved with 1.2 bar boost by 3k and virtually no lag at any rpm.
This is as measured on the same dyno (Surrey Rolling Road) and using the exact same WG3 custom tune by Ben at GTC, i.e. the only change was the exhaust!

Overall sound levels are about the same as the Milltek Y-pipe only, maybe a touch quieter, but with more bass and less raspy.

I would not have believed a cat-back exhaust could make such a difference if I had not felt it and seen it measured first hand.

Expensive but worth it IMO.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> On my car, the results were even better than that and bear in mind I am comparing the Akrapovic with my Milltek Y-pipe and stock exhaust combo which is already MUCH freer flowing than a totally stock car as the Milltek does away with two silencers and two secondary cats!
> 
> hp gain at peak power: 24hp
> max hp gain: about 30hp
> ...


Thanks for that Dave, i was admiring your car at the show on thursday..........Love the wrap


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

2 orders taken since this was posted, thank you for your custom guys.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

thanks for all the pm's regarding this system. The initial stock is now sold out but fresh stock will be with us in only another week.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

NEWS FLASH..............................Exhaust noise reading for Akrpovic is 93db
NEWS FLASH..............................Exhaust noise reading for Akrpovic is 93db
NEWS FLASH..............................Exhaust noise reading for Akrpovic is 93db
NEWS FLASH..............................Exhaust noise reading for Akrpovic is 93db
NEWS FLASH..............................Exhaust noise reading for Akrpovic is 93db

Hi Guys

Just had an update from the research guys at Akrapovic for these amazing exhausts. 

As you've just read this exhaust system comes in at an amazing 93db with none of the resonance issues which appears to be effecting alot of other aftermarket systems.

Also, soon we will be running a back to back performance and metallurgy tests against other market brands.

We now have a limited number of these items back into stock.

Also, Porche/BMW owners now have access to these hi-end systems.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

What power gains will this exhuast give if it just fitted to a normal none Cobb car?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Henry 145 said:


> What power gains will this exhuast give if it just fitted to a normal none Cobb car?


Here we are


plus 17 bhp (at 6260 rpm)
plus 56.1 Nm (at 2600 rpm)
minus 17.3 KG.


great improvments.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks like a great product Dave  At what RPM was the 93db measurement taken mate?

Cheers,

George


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, don't know if i'ts allowed to write this here, but for Swiss People i can Deliver the Akrapovic with Swiss Homologation Papers (Homologation only for the Rear Pot)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dpm said:


> Hello, don't know if i'ts allowed to write this here, but for Swiss People i can Deliver the Akrapovic with Swiss Homologation Papers (Homologation only for the Rear Pot)


LOL! yes we ship them direct from the factory too:thumbsup:


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

A couple of questions.

What are the quoted fitting times?

And what is the db of a std system at the comparable revs?

thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ViperGTS said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> What are the quoted fitting times?
> 
> ...


About 2 hours,if you want to sort out everything perfect...align the tailpipes etc....

DB´s not measured yet,but far less then any other system out,trackdays should be no problem even with 95db restriction....it just sounds good and is loud on full throttle:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Akrapovic claim 93db. I would say it is overall quieter than just a Milltek Y-pipe, although mine is opening up nicely after being used appropriately at RAF Odiham.

Interestingly, the prolonged WOT burnt the soot off the inside of the pipes and they had turned that titanium blue colour on the inside, but the outside remain polished silver.
Of course one gentle drive on the road and soot has covered that up again...

There will shortly be a carbon tail pipe option; I'll be interested to see how they look!


----------



## wileynote (Jun 29, 2010)

anyone know about gibson, or kooks exhaust are they any good?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why on earth would you spend 5k on an exhaust ?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Why on earth would you spend 5k on an exhaust ?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Gatling said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Me to...Although I wouldn't mind see some more details on this exhaust. Photos of the exhaust both on and off the car would be nice, plus a full break down of the spec.

Not too much to ask for such a premium item, I'm sure?

Mark.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Whatever you factor in, how can it be worth double a GTC Titan for example ?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Dont get me wrong, each to their own, and if it makes you happy then great. I just think some parts for this car are an absolute rip off. Even with Titanium being as expensive as it is, £5k is just ridiculous for a price.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

This may help with price justification...

Evolution exhaust system for Nissan GT-R - Akrapovic


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Er, try asking Nismo how they justify the £7k they charge for their ti system then! Or how much for a similarly restrictive Mine's ti system?

Almost certainly doesn't release any more power unlike the 30hp my Akrapovic has been proven to produce on my car...


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Shakey Finch said:


> This may help with price justification...
> 
> Evolution exhaust system for Nissan GT-R - Akrapovic


Nope, unless over engineering a metal tube is your thing.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Er, try asking Nismo how they justify the £7k they charge for their ti system then! Or how much for a similarly restrictive Mine's ti system?
> 
> Almost certainly doesn't release any more power unlike the 30hp my Akrapovic has been proven to produce on my car...


I wouldn't buy any of those either so that's like comparing one ripoff to another.

If you got a TI Miltek for example you'd end up with the same result for a lot less.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Er, try asking Nismo how they justify the £7k they charge for their ti system then! Or how much for a similarly restrictive Mine's ti system?
> 
> Almost certainly doesn't release any more power unlike the 30hp my Akrapovic has been proven to produce on my car...


I understand what you're saying David, but that is just 2 more examples of a total rip off!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

5 grand! 7 grand! For a metal tube?
You can buy a whole car for that!! I think I did once or twice.
God damn it.

Oy, tuning companies! Noooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Now now David, how much did you pay for yours


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The EVO system is the one you are referring to and will be by far the popular choice i would say. The sounds db's run at an amazing 98db which is track day compliant with all Euro/UK circuits

NOT TRUE
NOT TRUE
NOT TRUE

Bedford drive by 87.5
Goodwood drive by 86
Donington drive by 98

and with induction, tyre, other car niose you ain't gonna get on many UK circuits unless it's a noisy day and then only 5 cars allowed on the track at once.

Dave are you sure those figures are correct as I think the dyno was set up incorrectly wasn' it ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> The EVO system is the one you are referring to and will be by far the popular choice i would say. The sounds db's run at an amazing 98db which is track day compliant with all Euro/UK circuits
> 
> NOT TRUE
> NOT TRUE
> ...



+ 1 for once i agree with Steve  sorry dave but that myth has to be put to bed, its laughable & misleading, exhaust can't give 30hp gains you also ran one of our custom tunes which i tweeked before second run. If you want to do a fair test, do a before and after on stock map on the same day, same fuel, same dyno. nuff said


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Whooaaaaaa, steady Ben, you'll be wanting to sell me some kit soon !!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

To put things into perspective I've just been talking to a mate who's got some motorbike that he races with, not sure what it is, but a full Akropovic system for that is £1000

Makes £5K for a car system seem okay. At the end of the day, if people weren't prepared to pay it they wouldn't be that price, they'd be lower.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> + 1 for once i agree with Steve  sorry dave but that myth has to be put to bed, its laughable & misleading, exhaust can't give 30hp gains you also ran one of our custom tunes which i tweeked before second run. If you want to do a fair test, do a before and after on stock map on the same day, same fuel, same dyno. nuff said


Yes, I've always stated I was running a GTC custom tune and yes the gains would obviously be less on a stock map.

But I'm certain that the map that recorded 590.8hp is the same map that recorded 566.6hp on the same dyno in the same conditions. Hard to read on the graph, but the max difference appears to be about 28/30hp.










The black line was recorded on the 3rd December 2009, the red one on 1st Jan 2010. Both had ambient temps near zero.

Steve, you should know you can't compare drive-by with static noise tests!
Having said that, at Combe for the sprint it measure 102.5db, so deffo no track days there... 

Every venue has variable readings of course, with drive-bys especially variable.


----------



## CraigGTR (Aug 7, 2012)

Lifting this thread from the past. 

What is the current price & availability on the Akra system please ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Litchfields can sell it to you for a decent price if you ask them.
That's where I got mine.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

And fitted along with the Milltek downpipes, it's sounds awesome :bowdown1:


----------

